# Insulin sweet spot dose



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

HI guys.

Just out of interest, was wondering what doses of slin folks find works best for them. I've never gone over 15ius due to supposed diminishing returns and the extra fat storage. I know some pros go heavier with the doses, but also know that a lot of guys get good results with single-digit numbers.

Cheers.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

how do you run yours?


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

i took the advice of a old thread on here , and just pinned 3iu's pwo , no probs , so will be trying 3iu's for a week only on workout days, then prolly up to 4iu's max

some good reading here

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/41935-insulin-how-good/?do=embed


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I imagine the dose you needs corresponds to how insulin resistant you are in the first place. Always good to start low and work your way up, someones "sweet spot" may be completely different to yours.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> HI guys.
> 
> Just out of interest, was wondering what doses of slin folks find works best for them. I've never gone over 15ius due to supposed diminishing returns and the extra fat storage. I know some pros go heavier with the doses, but also know that a lot of guys get good results with single-digit numbers.
> 
> Cheers.


Mine was 12iu in the morning. I loved using it at 12iu pre workout but sometimes I would get hypo signs, never anything to panic about, but I would rather be safe than sorry. The pumps are utterly insane pre workout.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

I do novorapif pre-workout and the pumps are incredible and so addictive. When I was on tren, NO and 15ius slin, I would swell up insane. Thinking about creaking the dose up as at 15ius I'm growing but not getting many sides/getting fat. 20ius will be my limit I think, but intrigued to experiment with these ranges.

Cheers.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> how do you run yours?


Novorapid pre-workout. Start at 6ius, then 8, then, 10, then 12, then stop at 15ius over the first week and a half, then run 15ius for the following three weeks before taking a break. I run Mutant's two-shake, one-meal protocol So far so good, just interested to see if higher dose would yield any better results.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Person dependant. Very good compound if used correctly.


----------



## Newbro (Jul 30, 2015)

I have done a couple of cycles with novorapid, gained 8kg in 4 weeks, would say 1kg out of that was water and fat..

was using primo and test cypionate at the time. But insulin used with HGH tren ace and test p you have your self the perfect lean bulk cycle, keep in mind that you have to have your diet spot on..

having your diet spot on and adjusting the carbs because of the insulin shot you will guaranty minimum fat gains.

but can kill you pretty quick so make sure you always carry sugar with you, or soft drinks or have always a bottle of vitargo with you just in case..

Sorry guys new to this, are we allowed to ask where you guys get your insulin on the forums?


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

> I have done a couple of cycles with novorapid, gained 8kg in 4 weeks, would say 1kg out of that was water and fat..
> 
> was using primo and test cypionate at the time. But insulin used with HGH tren ace and test p you have your self the perfect lean bulk cycle, keep in mind that you have to have your diet spot on..
> 
> ...


would'nt have thought it would be allowed as i get mine from my online provider (peps, roids, etc)


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

> I do novorapif pre-workout and the pumps are incredible and so addictive. When I was on tren, NO and 15ius slin, I would swell up insane. Thinking about creaking the dose up as at 15ius I'm growing but not getting many sides/getting fat. 20ius will be my limit I think, but intrigued to experiment with these ranges.
> 
> Cheers.


what dose you start out at m8 ?? how long before workout you pin, what meal you have beforehand ?? in the day ??


----------



## Newbro (Jul 30, 2015)

barksie said:


> would'nt have thought it would be allowed as i get mine from my online provider (peps, roids, etc)


thanks mate.. Just hard to get anything in this place.. Australia


----------



## Newbro (Jul 30, 2015)

Taking 20iu of insulin would mean you have to take 200g of carbs straight away, how do you manage that bro? Lol

you have to keep in mind that your body can only absorbe so much so the rest guess where it goes..lol

just talking from experience.

ive started at 1iu and everyday increased 1iu to a max of 10iu per day and I'm 97kg very lean.. And that was enough to make me put on a bit of fat but my diet was spot on and watched by my coach.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

> Taking 20iu of insulin would mean you have to take 200g of carbs straight away, how do you manage that bro? Lol
> 
> you have to keep in mind that your body can only absorbe so much so the rest guess where it goes..lol
> 
> ...


but was there any muscle in that or did you just put on fat,


----------



## Newbro (Jul 30, 2015)

barksie said:


> but was there any muscle in that or did you just put on fat,


was this for me or the other fella? Lol


----------



## Newbro (Jul 30, 2015)

If it was for me yes I put on at least 5-7kg in 4 weeks but it's not just muscle, would say 4-5 kg if your diet is like spot on!!!!

The problem with taking insulin is that that more carbs you consume the more water your body absorbs.

1g carbs = 4g of water..

So if you keep your insulin below 10iu per day you limiting the water your body retains from the carbs injested..

and remenber that your carb intake in the rest of your meals has to change to equal what your daily carb intake is. Does it make sense??

Otjer thing you wanna avoid around insulin shots are meals with any kind of fat..

you see my diet is low carbs and extreme high good fats, so I don't get bloated and I achieve my calorie intake from the good fats..

carbs keep pushing your body for insulin spikes so it's always up and down wich is not good, but no good fats, good fats maintain a straight line of energy and calories the whole day without insulin spikes.

the only time I want a big insulin spike is straight after training because your body will absorbe a s**t load of carbs and protein.. Next meal low fats..

if this is to complicated will try and explain my self better..lol


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

> If it was for me yes I put on at least 5-7kg in 4 weeks but it's not just muscle, would say 4-5 kg if your diet is like spot on!!!!
> 
> The problem with taking insulin is that that more carbs you consume the more water your body absorbs.
> 
> ...


yes was to you m8, looks complicated, lol, do you find it worth it or better gains off tren etc


----------



## Newbro (Jul 30, 2015)

Bro tell you the truth nothing is stronger than insulin, the problem is you have to get it right with diet and training..

tren ace, test p ,insulin , and igf1- lr3 is my favourite cycle..

The thing is your body never gets used to insulin.. But it does to any other compound..

your firat cycle with juice is the best then the other ones are just a everage, but not with insulin..lol

but if you not competing bro, just keep it simple, tren ace , test p and you laughing any day of the week..


----------



## Newbro (Jul 30, 2015)

But remember that steroids don't make you grow, your diet does..

keep that in mind.. Steroids don't make you put on fat, your diet does..

steroids where designed to increase and stimulate new muscle growth but you need to feed your body in order for that to happen.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Newbro said:


> Taking 20iu of insulin would mean you have to take 200g of carbs straight away, how do you manage that bro? Lol
> 
> you have to keep in mind that your body can only absorbe so much so the rest guess where it goes..lol
> 
> ...


10g per iu is a guide, not necessary in most cases.


----------



## Newbro (Jul 30, 2015)

You right bro, I've done 8g per iu but I know what I'm doing..

as far as newbies should know is 10g or more.. Better be safe than sorry.

plus like you said is a guide line and everyone is different..


----------



## Newbro (Jul 30, 2015)

Someone migh have a really slow metabolism or a really fast one so then again that would change things a bit..

insulin resistance also..

carb tolerence like me..


----------



## Newbro (Jul 30, 2015)

What's your thoughts on igf1-lt3 dark sim?


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

barksie said:


> what dose you start out at m8 ?? how long before workout you pin, what meal you have beforehand ?? in the day ??


I started at 6ius to see how I reacted. Not just to the slin, but to the maltodextrin and dextrose I needed to drink afterwards - can upset your guts apparently. Everything was fine, so over the first two weeks I increased it by 2ius every day till I got to 15ius. The meal I have an hour or two before my shot was turkey, broccoli and basmati rice so minimal fat in that. Remember slin shuttles what's already in the blood prior to its shot, so make sure you haven't had a cheat meal or fat-rich food less than a couple of hours prior to pinning your slin.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Newbro said:


> Bro tell you the truth nothing is stronger than insulin, the problem is you have to get it right with diet and training..
> 
> tren ace, test p ,insulin , and igf1- lr3 is my favourite cycle..
> 
> ...


Your body might not get used to insulin, but its sensitivity will be affected. This is why most recommended cycles are 4 weeks on, 4 weeks off (6 at the longest), or used sparingly on training days if on an EOD schedule. Used for too long straight and it will mess you up. And yes, insulin is the most anabolic thing out there.


----------



## Newbro (Jul 30, 2015)

Also because you might become insulin dependent and we don't want that.. Cause would suck..lol

good post bro


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

your body does not get used to insulin, the problem occurs when if you use it to much with to many additional carbs you effect your insulin sensitivity and you become insulin resistant, thus needing more and more for the same effect thus leading to having to use insulin for life.

every day use of synthetic insulin is stupid to be honest 2-3 times a week is more than plenty to get amazing results, you should never fit your carb amounts to an insulin dose but the other way round, look at your diet and how many carbs you are eating when you intend to use the insulin then reduce or raise the amount of insulin to suit the carbs you all ready have in your diet....

on a side note i noticed someone mentioned that steroids creates NEW muscle growth, this is incorrect steroids do not create any new muscle growth only GH/IGF-1(natural type not synthetic IGF-1LR£ thats sh1t) can create new muscle growth, steroids make existing muscle tissue larger along with proper nutrition, training and recovery

there is no such thing as a sweet spot for Insulin, the problem with insulin use is that many guys think more is better and just end up getting fat......


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

> your body does not get used to insulin, the problem occurs when if you use it to much with to many additional carbs you effect your insulin sensitivity and you become insulin resistant, thus needing more and more for the same effect thus leading to having to use insulin for life.
> 
> every day use of synthetic insulin is stupid to be honest 2-3 times a week is more than plenty to get amazing results, you should never fit your carb amounts to an insulin dose but the other way round, look at your diet and how many carbs you are eating when you intend to use the insulin then reduce or raise the amount of insulin to suit the carbs you all ready have in your diet....
> 
> ...


Great post. Shame that most will never learn about insulin properly before using!


----------

